# Conectar TV a equipo de sonido



## yanmar (Feb 19, 2010)

Hola a todos.
Tengo un gran problema con el audio de mi TV.
Os explico: compré un TV LCD de 19" sencillo y sin salida de audio para altavoces exteriores o equipo de música (gran fallo...). Como el sonido de los altavoces de la TV (4 ohmios-5 watios) es muy malo quiero sacarlo a un equipo de sonido. Lo que he hecho es abrir la TV, coger los 4 cables que van a los altavoces (rojo y negro del altavoz derecho - blanco y negro del altavoz izquierdo) y sacarlos con unos conectores al equipo de sonido.
Aqui viene mi problema: al conectar los cables a la entrada del equipo de sonido suena un zumbido fuerte por los dos altavoces (del equipo de sonido) y no se oye con claridad.
Además, si tengo la TV y el equipo conectados con los cables pero apagados y enciendo los dos aparatos, no se oye nada; tengo que desconectar los cables y volver a conectarlos para que se oiga algo y además de que se oye muy mal.
La unica manera que tengo es conectar altavoces directamente en los dos cables que he sacado pero sin la posibilidad de poder conectarlo por el equipo de musica, y no es muy buena solución sobre todo por espacio que tengo.
La TV tiene salida de auriculares y si saco de ahí al equipo de sonido todo suena perfecto, pero el sonido de los auriculares no lo puedo bajar ni subir con el mando a distancia, ni me funciona el MUTE.
El equipo de música tiene conectado el PC y un DVD y todo me funciona de maravilla, pero la TV no hay manera.
¿Alguien sabe qué es lo que me está pasando? He probado de todo y no doy con la solución.

Salud a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2010)

¿Usaste cable blindado (apantallado)?

¿Usaste capacitores de desacoplamiento?


----------



## seba5384 (Feb 19, 2010)

Yanmar te explico vos tomaste la salida que va directo a los altavoces, esta salida es de potencia es decir que si es de *4 ohm 5W* la tension a maximo de volumen que vas a tener es de *4.5V* aprox. (W=V²/R). Demasiada tension para la entrada auxiliar de un equipo de música. Lo que vas a tener que hacer es un divisor de tensión para disminuir la tension de entrada por lo menos que redusca 10 o 15 veces la tensión. Tambien te recomendaria que le pongas un buffer para que este aislado de la tele pero hay se hace un poco mas molesto. Espero que te sirva cualquier duda preguntame. Nos vemos


----------



## yanmar (Feb 20, 2010)

Gracias de verdad por vuestras repuestas.

Dosmetros: el cable que utilizo es cable doble de audio normal (eso creo), rojo y malla y blanco y malla. No, no uso capacitores de desacoplamiento. Lo he conectado directamente.

seba5384: si me indicas la manera de hacer un divisor de tensión o un buffer para aislar te lo agradecería. No soy un experto en electrónica pero me apaño muy bien en montar pequeños circuitos.

Ya me contarás.

Salud a todos


----------



## superpower (Feb 20, 2010)

Yanmar: Comentas que conectas la salida de auriculares al equipo y ,"suena bien",
ahi estaria bien para vos no?.
Si no entendi mal ,el problema que de esa salida (auriculares) ,es que no podes controlar el volumen.
Probaste conectar un par de auriculares a la salida del TV(en la toma de auriculares) a ver que pasa,si podes controlar el sonido?.
Porque la verdad es muy extraño que no funcione ;a menos que sea una salida de "linea".
fijate bien.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2010)

*Yanmar* te dibujo mas o menos como podrías hacerle el divisor de tensión , la resistencia de 10 ohms 2watts es para que el amplificador no se quede sin carga, la de 10K y la de 1K forman el divisor de tensión , no son críticas y podrías probar otros valores hasta que te guste.

Andaría justo un jack stereo con doble inversor de manera que si quitás el plug el televisor vuelve a la normalidad . . . o una llavecita doble inversora manual







  Jacks , el primero con doble inversor


----------



## seba5384 (Feb 21, 2010)

Si hace lo que dice DOSMETROS esta excelente. Despues comentanos como te funcionó. Saludos.


----------



## yanmar (Feb 22, 2010)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas. Voy a pillar los componentes que comenta DOSMETROS y os digo cómo me ha ido.

Salud a todos.


----------



## yanmar (Feb 22, 2010)

Hola a todos:

Ya he montado el circuito de DOSMETROS (con un solo canal para probar) y siento comentaros que no me funciona. Me sigue pasando lo mismo, cuando apago la TV y la vuelvo a encender no se oye nada, tengo que desconectar el cable de los altavoces al equipo y cuando lo vuelvo a conectar se oye bien.

He probado con el mismo circuito del dibujo, tambien he probado poniendo 20k en vez de 10K. Noto que con el circuito que comentais (se nota de manera más acusada con la resistencia de 20k) el sonido que me sale por los altavoces es más bajo pero me hace lo mismo, si apago el TV no suena.

No se si depende de los valores de las resistencias o que el efecto que se me produce es otor.

¿Alguna sugerencia?

Gracias y salud a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2010)

Probá con dos capacitores de 10uF , uno en serie con la masa y el otro con la señal , a la entrada del equipo de audio  y contanos.

Para la prueba inicial no importa en que sentido los coloqués

y contanos . . .


----------



## superpower (Feb 22, 2010)

yanmar:
Podrias pasarnos marca y modelo de tu TV, y si es posible del equipo de musica?
Tal vez con mas datos podamos ayudarte más rapido.
Saludos.


----------



## yanmar (Feb 23, 2010)

Buenos días a todos:

La Tv es una VANGUARD V1910DVD y el equipo de musica es PHILIPS Audio/Video Surround Receiver FR732.

Voy a probar con los condensadores que me comentas, DOSMETROS. Os comento en cuanto tenga algo.

Gracias y salud.


----------



## yanmar (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola a todos:

He probado con los condensadores de 10uF y tampoco funciona. Lo he probado con divisor de tension (según dibujo) y sin el divisor. Ahora mete un zumbido por los altavoces que antes no habia.

En otro post se hablaba de un buffer para aislarlo de la TV. No se si esa es otra opción.
¿Qué os parece?

Salud y gracias


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 23, 2010)

Yo creo que tu problema es la impedancia de la señal, en este caso 4 ohm. 

Para poder conectarla a la entrada del equipo de sonido tienes que elevarla a 10 - 20 Kilohms


----------



## superpower (Feb 23, 2010)

Yanmar:
No encontre data de tu tv,pero, y sigo insistiendo,si tu dices que por la salida de auriculares se escucha bien,pero supuestamente anula la posibilidad de subir o bajar el volumen y el mute ,ya es extraño.
A que voy :la gran mayoria por no decir todos, de los tv que conosco,y,que tienen su salida de auriculares no impide ó anula ninguna función y menos el control de audio.
En el menu no tiene alguna función extra de audio?,por eso te pregunté si probaste con auriculares.
En el caso de que conectes auriculares y puedas controlar el volumen/mute.
comentalo que te envio un sencillo esquema.
Saludos.


----------



## yanmar (Feb 23, 2010)

superpower:
Ya se que parece raro pero es asi: cuando conecto los auriculares no tengo control del volumen ni del mute con el mando "directamente". Tengo que entrar a un menu de audio, seleccionar "auriculares" y ajustar el volumen que quiero. Pero con el mando a distancia bajo, subo y selecciono MUTE del volumen de los altavoces exteriores.
Si entro en el menú de audio, selecciono el volumen de los auriculares por ejemplo al 35%, con el mando puedo bajar, subir poner mute o lo que quiera pero el volumen de mis auriculares seguirá siempre al 35% que he elegido antes.
No se si puede serviros de algo pero he medido la resistencia (o impedancia) en los cables que van a los altavoces y me da 660 KOhm cada canal.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2010)

Ummmm  se me ocurre que podrías probar con un transformador de audio para aislar completamente un lado del otro (en vez de los capacitores que aislarían continua pero no alterna )

El tema es que vas a tener que construirlo pss:

Te doy soluciones posibles para ir probando , comprar un transformador de pulsos 1:1 que sea de núcleo de chapas de hierro silicio , grandecito mejor ! son baratos

O si tenés un transformador de fuente de digamos entre 6Vca y 12Vca que el punto medio se pueda separar para obtener dos bobinados separados (el primario se aisla y no se utiliza)

También se puede utilizar dos transformadores de alimentación de bajo voltaje unidos los primarios entre si y aislados.

Te dejo un dibujo de cómo serían , la idea es probar si se resuelve el problema del corte de audio y después veríamos la solución definitiva 

*ACLARACIÓN: ninguno de los transformadores iría conectado a línea , o sea que solo se utilizan para aislar, emulando transformadores de audio *

Probá y contanos !


----------



## yanmar (Feb 23, 2010)

¡Vaya paciencia que teneis conmigo!

DOSMETROS: problema, no veo el dibujo, creo que no se ha adjuntado.

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2010)

Es cierto ya está corregido ! . .  ahí se ve !


----------



## yanmar (Feb 24, 2010)

DOSMETROS:

He estado en la tienda y me han ofrecido un par de transformadores de impulsos de la marca SEMIKRON: PT25B3 y PT14K2.5. No tienen otros. He mirado en la web y por valores no se cual sería el correcto. ¿Cual me recomiendas?

Otra pregunta. En caso de que coga uno u otro ¿se puede conectar tal y como indicas en el dibujo sin que se estropee la salida de audio? Pregunto porque en el dibujo se conecta directamente a la bobina.

Gracias y salud.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2010)

*Yanmar* no pude encontrar datos sobre ellos ... 

Así que no se si son de ferrita o laminados , o su impedancia.

De todas maneras si querés hacer la prueba medilos a tester, que tengan al menos 3 ohms , si tuvieran menos de eso pués lo pones en *serie* con el parlante.

La idea de hacer la prueba de aislar eléctricamente la Tv del Equipo de música es a los efectos de ver si se soluciona el corte de audio . . .  luego iríamos afinando


----------



## yanmar (Feb 24, 2010)

Te indico dónde he encontrado estos dos trafos:

http://www.semikron.es/seminew/productos/pdf/Pulse_Trafos_+_Hall.pdf

El PT14K2.5 tiene 0.9 ohm y el PT25B3 tiene 0.5 ohm (creo que es así). Para hacer la prueba voy a coger el PT25B3, creo que es de 250 mA. y hago la prueba que me dices con el parlante en serie.

Salud


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2010)

Yanmar , mejor si podés conseguir "audio buster para UTP", se usan para condicir audio via cables de red UTP5 . . . también los hay para video, justamente los descubrí contestando otro post.

Te dejo el pdf para que los veas:

Stereo Audio Balun Manual (518KB) 

Suerte !


----------



## yanmar (Feb 26, 2010)

Gracias DOSMETROS

Ya los he ojeado (aunque no entiendo muy bien su funcionamiento y no sé por qué la aplicación que tienen me serviría, pero no importa, confio en tu saber). Lo que se me escapa es el precio, he mirado varias marcas y modelos y todos rondan los 60 euros.

Si me puedo fabricar algo más barato (o fabricarme este aparato que comentas) mejor que mejor.

Por cierto, de los dos trafos que te comenté ¿Cual te parece mejor?

Salud


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2010)

El PT14K2.5 que tiene 0.9 ohm me gusta más !


----------



## yanmar (Mar 1, 2010)

Hola:

DOSMETROS: he conectado dos trafos PT14K2.5 en los dos canales de manera directa y un trafo para cada canal: es decir, el audio de la TV en el primario del trafo (pin 4 y 3) sin resistencias, y el secundario al equipo de audio (pin 1 y 2) tambien sin resistencias. Las denominaciones de los pines sale en las hojas de datos (configuracion C de la serie PT-14). Las hojas son estas (ya las conoces):

http://www.semikron.es/seminew/produ...fos_+_Hall.pdf

Pues bien ¡NO SE CORTA EL SONIDO EN NINGUN CANAL!  

Lo que sí he notado es que cuando subo el volumen de la TV, a partir del 50% del volumen empieza a distorsionar y no sube mucho más. Pero a volumenes bajos el sonido es muy bueno.

Si se te ocurre alguna mejora me comentas. Pero que sepas que estoy contento y agradezco mucho tu ayuda. 

Salud


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2010)

Listo *yanma*r, ya aislaste eléctricamente el Tv del equipo con lo que solucionamos el corte.

Ahora falta adecuar la señal , en intensidad (para que no sature) y en impedancia.

Te sugiero poner dos primarios en serie y en fase , para bajar un poco el nivel de la señal.

Y luego jugá con el divisor de tensión , probá omitir la de 10 ohms y variar la de 10K por más o menos.

Probá y contanos !

Saludos .

P.D.: a la grafica le faltaba la identificación de las patas 3 y 4


----------



## yanmar (Mar 5, 2010)

Hola DOSMETROS:

Primero darte las gracias por tus aportes y esquemas, estan muy claros. 

He estado probando varias configuraciones según tu esquema. He variado la resistencia de 10K por más y menos valor, he anulado la de 10 ohms, en fin, mil pruebas. Despues de todo, la mejor configuración (para mi) es:

- El circuito que viene de la TV ponerlo como dices, directo en serie con dos primarios.
- El circuito que va al equipo de audio DIRECTAMENTE, eliminando todas las resistencias (es decir, sin divisor de tensión).

¿Por qué me parece que es la mejor configuración? Pues mira, me he dado cuenta de que la señal del primario (la que viene de la TV) ya llega distorsionada. Aunque haga una división de tensión en el secundario, noto que baja mucho el volumen pero la señal sigue distorsionada.

Otra cosa que he notado: si conecto la TV con la configuración original (es decir, solo con los altavoces "mierdosos" que trae la propia TV) y subo el volumen hasta el 75% todo es normal. Pero si subo el volumen del 75% al 100% NO SE NOTA NADA EL AUMENTO DE VOLUMEN.

Al conectarlo al equipo de audio (según la configuración que te he dicho que es la mejor) lo que tengo que hacer es bajar el volumen de la TV por debajo del 50% y subir mucho el volumen del equipo de audio. Si hago lo contrario se nota un sonido metálico muy distorsionado. Esto puede ser un fallo de la TV, creo yo. Supone un pequeño problema, porque al pasar de una fuente a otra en el equipo de audio (PC o radio) la diferencia de volumen es muy grande.

¿Tendria que hacer un divisor de tensión en el primario o quizás no tenga mucha solución debido a la mala calidad de la señal de audio de la TV?

De todos modos que sepas que ahora mismo estoy muy contento de como funciona. De nuevo gracias por todo.

Salud


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2010)

Un gusto haber colaborado con vos !

Saludos


----------



## seba5384 (Mar 15, 2010)

Bueno aca tenes el circuito que tenes que realizar, el unico inconveniente va a ser que cada muuucho tiempo vas a tener que abrir la tele a cambiar la bateria de 9v pero eso tarda mucho en descargarse. Cualquier duda avisame. Sino podes comprarte un tranformadorsito y hacerte una fuente que funcione con 220v. Te vas a ahorrar cambiar la pila.


----------



## yanmar (Mar 16, 2010)

Gracias seba5384, me pongo a ello.

Tengo dos dudas:

- El altavoz de la TV es de 4 ohm - 5W y en tu esquema pone de 8 ohm. ¿es correcto? Lo digo porque, ya metidos en el tema, quiero poder conmutar los altavoces de la TV y el circuito que me propones. Quiero saber si sustituyendo en tu esquema el altavoz LS1 por una resistencia de 8 ohm (o 4 ohm) y con un conmutador manual puedo hacer que suenen los altavoces de la TV o el equipo de audio.

- ¿Cuantas pilas de 9 v. necesito? Si solo es una tengo trafo para alimentar a 9v. ¿es para alimentar el operacional?

Salud.


----------



## AZ81 (Mar 21, 2010)

Como eres de España, en "ondaradio" de Barcelona venden transformadores de salida para EL84, él primario es de 5600 Ohm y el secundario para 8 Ohm, los inviertes el primario lo haces secundario y viceversa, lo enchufas al equipo de sonido y ya tienes aisladas las salidas del amplificador, ah y como es estero tendrás que comprar dos.
Antonio.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 21, 2010)

No se pero creo que soy muy complicados, simplemente compra un adaptador de scart a s-video

http://www.hama.es/catalog/images/00042353abb.jpg

con un cable coaxial lo conectas a una entrada tipo tape o tunner o similar.

Solo hay problema, va a piñon fijo, independientemente del volumen de la TV

Si eso no te convence, sigue los cables de los altavoces hacia la placa del pcb de la TV.

Cerca del conector encontraras un integrado de potencia, apuntate el numero y googlea buscando el datasheet, por ejemplo tda7050 + pdf

En ese documento busca el diagrama de aplicacion /esquema, normalmente la entrada suele venir con un condensador electrolitico, alli en donde debes robar la señal a traves de un condensador.



Recordar que casi todas las tv modernas utilizan configuraciones en puente y por tanto no se pueden conectar los altavoces a masa, ademas algunos son de clase D y no funcionan si no es con un altavoz (inductivo).


----------



## martinemr (Ene 11, 2012)

DOSMETROS, Te hago una pregunta, yo hice lo mismo, conecte una salida de audio directo a los parlantes, pero se escucha con un zumbido de fondo y el cable de audio se calienta!!
La solucion para este caso tambien sería con el divisor de tension?? otra cosa, en el esquema que hiciste las resistencias estan puestas solo en uno de los canales y el otro esta directo, esto es asi o hay que poner un juego de resistencias por cada canal?? 

Este es el esquema que hiciste:
Ver el archivo adjunto 29439

Gracias!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 11, 2012)

Hay que repetir el juego de resistencias.

De nada 

Saludos !


----------



## estuardo lima (Ene 12, 2012)

No se si es muy tarde para comentar pero, yo hice el mismo experimento con un tv sharp salida stereo.  Tome las 2 lineas correspondientes a cada bocina..las envie directo a las entradas del amplificador....le puse poco volumen al TV y listo...no problems..no zumbidos..eso si...si tocaba la linea negativa de las bocinas y el suelo seguro toque electrico....lo dejo como comentario...saludos.


----------



## martinemr (Ene 13, 2012)

Yo el problema que tuve aparte del zumbido es que el cable de audio que va desde las bocinas a la entrada del amplificador se empezo a calentar mucho y eso que probe muy poco tiempo, unos segundos nada mas. Ahora voy a probar con el divisor de tension que propuso dosmetros y les cuento


----------

